# some new pics of my plecos



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Are these all from Charles?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice shots.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah they are from charles.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

of course they are all from charles , this guy is half pleco himself lol


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

the pristella tetras are from my LFS


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------

